# New Adopted Rat



## ChelseaPhobe (Jan 27, 2010)

I just adopted a "used" rat from the pet store that someone had brought back after owning as a pet. He was pretty friendly at the store, but he doesn't seem very fond of me or my roommate yet. He's been with us for five days now.

Nearly every time one of us tries to pick him up, he squeaks sharply and jerks back. He's much happier running around the apartment than being in contact with either of us. He loves to explore--last night, we had him out for two hours as he happily checked out the corners of the rooms, underneath the couch, and my sweater drawer in my bedroom. When he offer him treats (he loves raisins), he grabs it and then runs away with it. When I hold him, he makes a very audible chittering noise--I don't know how bruxing and chattering sound differently, but I don't know which if either of these he's doing.

How can I get him to get comfortable with us, and will he ever be affectionate? What else should I be doing?

Thanks!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Does he have a friend?
Rats do much better in pairs.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Some rats adjust in a few days, others take a few months. All depends on the rat. Just give him time. Get him a friend.


----------



## ChelseaPhobe (Jan 27, 2010)

Will he love me less if I get him a friend?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Nope, he will probably be more friendly if you do.


----------



## ChelseaPhobe (Jan 27, 2010)

Huh. Do you know why that is?


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

When they have a friend, they are generally happier, making them more likely to be friendlier towards you


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Keeping a rat separate so they bond to you more is a really selfish reason. Rats live in packs in the wild and they are extremely social creatures. They benefit a lot from being kept with other rats. Although you may try to spend as much time as you can with your rat, you can't interact with them in the same way another rat buddy would. Together they will be happier, and in turn, be more pleasant and better bond to you, and you will really see their personalities flourish. Almost all of us here on RF have more than one rat, and those that don't, really should. The only exception for separation is for aggression and medical issues.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Think of it like this....You spend 1 - a few hours a day with your rat then stick him in the cage the rest all alone. With a friend they have someone there all the time they can play and communicate with. If it were the other way around it would be like you only have an hour or so a day with an animal you cant communicate with and the rest of the time you sit in a cage with nobody to talk to or play with or bond with, Its a lonely boring life. Its likely the rat or you would be aggresive and not social becasue of the lack of socailization with an animal to communicate and bond with. Make sense? 

It does take time though, let them explore you on there own terms. Use treats and fresh fruits and veggies to entice them.


----------



## ChelseaPhobe (Jan 27, 2010)

Got it. Thanks, guys. Now I gotta find a second rat to adopt!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

also, having some friends will make him gain in confidence
as he sees his cagemates bonding with you, his curiosity will get the better of him and he'll want a peace of the action too, whether that be being stroked, picked up or hand fed, you'll notice a huge change in him


----------



## Werepuppy (Aug 28, 2008)

Its definetly better to have more rats. I started out with two, but one of them was very nervous, so i got more, and currently have 6. The first two are alot happier having a proper rat pack to be part of, and the nervous one improved within a few days of getting the other rats.
Also, when free ranging having 6 rats trying to climb on you is quite amusing ;D


----------

